# RecipeDB - Just a Trickle Dark Mild



## warrenlw63

Just a Trickle Dark Mild  Ale - English Dark Mild  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes Name was derived from using hop plugs and a copper scrubby over the pickup tube. Subsequently the wort took about 90 mins to run off to the fermenter. Produced a superb beer. One keg was dry-hopped with 2 Goldings plugs and the other wasn't. Preferred the dryhopped one. Outstanding quaffer.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.5 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    0.5 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.3 kg TF Amber Malt    0.3 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt    0.06 kg TF Black Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      57.2 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 75mins)    14.3 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)    14.3 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 5mins)    10 g Northdown (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 75mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1968 - London ESB Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         44L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.038 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 27 IBU   Efficiency 71%   Alcohol 3.5%   Colour 30 EBC   Batch Size 44L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Secondary 12 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## winkle

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Just a Trickle Dark Mild



Good beer Warren, I modified the recipe slightly using Northern Brewer for the bittering hop and Windsor dry yeast to good effect.


----------



## drsmurto

Sensational beer! Took a few bottles with me for the long weekend as my partners old man is a light beer drinker. He was impressed altho for the 1st time, said my beer wasnt bitter enough.


----------



## mfdes

That 1968 has a fantastic flavour profile, though IMO it's prone to go rampant on the diacetyl if not treated right. Is the WLP002 as good?

MFS.


----------



## warrenlw63

DrSmurto said:


> Sensational beer! Took a few bottles with me for the long weekend as my partners old man is a light beer drinker. He was impressed altho for the 1st time, said my beer wasnt bitter enough.



Hey good to hear Dr. Smurto!  

Next time serve him up some fermented with Ringwood to teach him a good lesson. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto

It was 1187 ringwood! Might have fermented it on the cool side of 20 tho. Mashed high, 69 i think. OG 1.040, FG 1.020. I thought 1.020 was a tad high so i roused it daily for 3 days and warmed it up to 20-22 but there it stayed. 

Thinking of adding 100g of roasted barley or black malt for the next one. This 1187 yeast drops clear! Damn! No need for polyclar.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Dug up an old thread, and given the legends posting on it, I had to ask questions.

Okey dokey - dry yeast variant that would work best for the mild - is Windsor going to finish too high, or is there another variety that will work well for this?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## drsmurto

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Dug up an old thread, and given the legends posting on it, I had to ask questions.
> 
> Okey dokey - dry yeast variant that would work best for the mild - is Windsor going to finish too high, or is there another variety that will work well for this?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris



Windsor definitely for this one.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DrSmurto said:


> Windsor definitely for this one.




Cheers Doc, for the reply and its velocity 

One more question on the recipe - Mash temp?

Goomba


----------



## drsmurto

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Cheers Doc, for the reply and its velocity
> 
> One more question on the recipe - Mash temp?
> 
> Goomba



69-70C


----------



## Bribie G

I'm also doing a dark mild for this year's comp rounds. Mine got as far as the Nats last year and I was perusing the scoresheets and all agreed a bit too sweet for a session beer, use a better attenuating yeast. I had been using Ringwood. The tryout batch this year will be done on CraftBrewer's blended dry yeast which is a combo of Windsor and S-04 - looking forward to the results.

BTW, 70 mash

edit: may I suggest Carafa 2 instead of the black malt.


----------



## np1962

BribieG said:


> I'm also doing a dark mild for this year's comp rounds. Mine got as far as the Nats last year and I was perusing the scoresheets and all agreed a bit too sweet for a session beer, use a better attenuating yeast. I had been using Ringwood. The tryout batch this year will be done on CraftBrewer's blended dry yeast which is a combo of Windsor and S-04 - looking forward to the results.
> 
> BTW, 70 mash


Agreed 70 mash temp.
For home consumption I like it to finish a little higher, have used Windsor previously but to do well in comps and to fit the style guidelines you need it to finish 1.010 or slightly lower. 
Nige


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I had a feeling that it would be up there. I was going to stab at 70 (nice round number) so that works well.

I'm thinking of using caraaroma (500g) and amber (250g) on top of perle for mine up to 1.039, mashing at 69-70, but upping the bittering just a little to 25 IBU, with a whack of EKG at dry hop.

I'm torn between getting it too sweet, and how to counter, whether countering by balancing it with bitterness, or slightly lowering mash temp to dry it out a little. I suppose it's because I brew everything at 1.050 and above and am used to balancing higher grav, higher abv beers.

Decisions, decisions 

Glad I dug this thread up though.

Goomba


----------



## Ross

BribieG said:


> I'm also doing a dark mild for this year's comp rounds. Mine got as far as the Nats last year and I was perusing the scoresheets and all agreed a bit too sweet for a session beer, use a better attenuating yeast. I had been using Ringwood. The tryout batch this year will be done on CraftBrewer's blended dry yeast which is a combo of Windsor and S-04 - looking forward to the results.
> 
> BTW, 70 mash
> 
> edit: may I suggest Carafa 2 instead of the black malt.




Bribie - Our English blend is Windsor + US-05.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I had a feeling that it would be up there. I was going to stab at 70 (nice round number) so that works well.
> 
> I'm thinking of using caraaroma (500g) and amber (250g) on top of perle for mine up to 1.039, mashing at 69-70, but upping the bittering just a little to 25 IBU, with a whack of EKG at dry hop.
> 
> I'm torn between getting it too sweet, and how to counter, whether countering by balancing it with bitterness, or slightly lowering mash temp to dry it out a little. I suppose it's because I brew everything at 1.050 and above and am used to balancing higher grav, higher abv beers.
> 
> Decisions, decisions
> 
> Glad I dug this thread up though.
> 
> Goomba



How good is this recipe. I've brewed it as per the db and also with a few adjustments. It's pretty much my house ale. 

Personally I now know that i'm not a fan of amber malt. It lends a harshness that I don't like. I now sub with Munich.
Cararoma is a good option.
Mash at 70. I've never used windsor so can't comment on sweetness. I use ringwood in this recipe. Works really well. Next time will be 1469.
The small amount of black malt will go a little way to counter the sweetness. 
Bitter with Fuggles or EKG. Dry hop with EKG or Styrians. 

It's really nice to have a beer on tap that's tasty but isn't gonna knock you for 6. 

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

mayor of mildura said:


> How good is this recipe. I've brewed it as per the db and also with a few adjustments. It's pretty much my house ale.
> 
> Personally I now know that i'm not a fan of amber malt. It lends a harshness that I don't like. I now sub with Munich.
> Cararoma is a good option.
> Mash at 70. I've never used windsor so can't comment on sweetness. I use ringwood in this recipe. Works really well. Next time will be 1469.
> The small amount of black malt will go a little way to counter the sweetness.
> Bitter with Fuggles or EKG. Dry hop with EKG or Styrians.
> 
> It's really nice to have a beer on tap that's tasty but isn't gonna knock you for 6.
> 
> Cheers



Biscuit then?

As for Windsor, I've used it in a Dark Ale last year (which finished after a high mash at 1.022) which was uber tasty, and I'm currently brewing a brown with it. Krausen is 2 inches thick (which I dont' normally get from dry yeast). I can vouch for it being a pretty good yeast. Ross mentioned that it is fruity (something that I'd have not noticed on its own in the Dark Ale, given I put cherries and honey in it).

I'm thinking of getting some high AA% british hop, such as target, then some flavour additions at 15 minutes of EKG and then dry hop with EKG as well.

Goomba


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Biscuit then?
> 
> As for Windsor, I've used it in a Dark Ale last year (which finished after a high mash at 1.022) which was uber tasty, and I'm currently brewing a brown with it. Krausen is 2 inches thick (which I dont' normally get from dry yeast). I can vouch for it being a pretty good yeast. Ross mentioned that it is fruity (something that I'd have not noticed on its own in the Dark Ale, given I put cherries and honey in it).
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some high AA% british hop, such as target, then some flavour additions at 15 minutes of EKG and then dry hop with EKG as well.
> 
> Goomba


Biscuit would be great. Hopping plan sounds like the go too.


----------



## drsmurto

I'd sub brown for the amber malt personally.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DrSmurto said:


> I'd sub brown for the amber malt personally.



Why is that Doc? What difference is there between brown and biscuit that makes you choose that?

Thanks for all your opinions, they are helpful for someone that hasn't brewed mild and knows there is nothing to hide behind (unlike other styles I do produce).

Goomba


----------



## drsmurto

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Why is that Doc? What difference is there between brown and biscuit that makes you choose that?
> 
> Thanks for all your opinions, they are helpful for someone that hasn't brewed mild and knows there is nothing to hide behind (unlike other styles I do produce).
> 
> Goomba



Personal preference. I like what brown malt brings to porters and I think of dark milds as baby porters.....


----------



## winkle

+1 for switching to Brown malt, windsor and mash at 68 C.
Good beer as the original recipe though .


----------



## Bribie G

Ross said:


> Bribie - Our English blend is Windsor + US-05.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Even better :icon_cheers:


----------



## wbosher

Thinking of trying a low acl beer, and I hear this one is pretty good.

Anyone able to post the recipe in here?


----------



## The Village Idiot

The link to the recipe doesnt work???(not for me anyway) Can somebody copy to this thread please?


----------



## wbosher

The Village Idiot said:


> The link to the recipe doesnt work???(not for me anyway) Can somebody copy to this thread please?


Not sure if you're being serious or not, but I'll assume you are. The recipe DB is still down since the upgrade, hopefully back up soon.


----------



## The Village Idiot

wbosher said:


> Not sure if you're being serious or not, but I'll assume you are. The recipe DB is still down since the upgrade, hopefully back up soon.


I am The Village Idiot after all .. :blink: Just thought somebody may have saved or knew the recipe and could repost. Looking to do a Dark Mild and was keen to see what the grain bill was.


----------

